# No more daily email digests?



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like the daily email blasts listing new threads and updated threads with new posts by forum has stopped since Oct 24. 

Have I missed a setting or is this a "feature" of the new software?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

keenanSR said:


> Looks like the daily email blasts listing new threads and updated threads with new posts by forum has stopped since Oct 24.
> 
> Have I missed a setting or is this a "feature" of the new software?


Daily summary emails?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Daily summary emails?


I'm not sure, I don't see an answer in that thread.

It's the daily email listing new threads created and threads that have new posts. It was a separate email for any forum that you subscribed to. Such as, all new threads and threads with new posts in the Roamio forum. You could subscribe to a forum to have that email sent once a day, it usually came late in the evening(west coast). When AVS was bought out again and the new regime switched the software to something different we lost them there as well but they eventually returned.

Like the below,


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

keenanSR said:


> I'm not sure, I don't see an answer in that thread.





Mike Lang said:


> "Daily Digest" was proprietary to vBulletin. I've seen some Xenforo addons that try to be similar but aren't quite there.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

So it's a feature that's lacking in the new forum software?

That's unfortunate as those forum updates actually encourage more page views. By not getting them I end up not coming to a forum nearly as much.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You can still set your own email updates for subscribed threads, but the all-in-one "Daily Digest" was a seldom used vBulletin software feature.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As someone else who used this feature, is there anything in the new software that "replaces" it. I understand there is no direct replacement, but is there a way to see new posts/threads in a specific forum or group of forum, without visiting that forum?

Thx.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> You can still set your own email updates for subscribed threads, but the all-in-one "Daily Digest" was a seldom used vBulletin software feature.


That's too bad as I found it to be very handy.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

astrohip said:


> As someone else who used this feature, is there anything in the new software that "replaces" it. I understand there is no direct replacement, but is there a way to see new posts/threads in a specific forum or group of forum, without visiting that forum?
> 
> Thx.


I'd imagine it gets tossed in the round file as without it you're forced to actually visit the site to see any changes... and see the ads. Of course, using an ad blocker I don't see any ads anyway.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

astrohip said:


> is there a way to see new posts/threads in a specific forum or group of forum, without visiting that forum?


Bookmark http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all
& http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/forums


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Bookmark http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all
> & http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/forums


Yeah, not nearly as useful or informative, but thanks anyway.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Bookmark http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all
> & http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/forums


Thanks. I use the Watched Threads link all the time. For me, it's replaced the "emails when there's a reply" function quite nicely.

But the watched forum doesn't do what the daily email did.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

keenanSR said:


> Of course, using an ad blocker I don't see any ads anyway.


Geee....thanks for that. Sites like this can only live with something supporting it.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Geee....thanks for that. Sites like this can only live with something supporting it.


Hi David, I just purchased the $65 subscription. Can I get those digests back now?

And actually, you can go ahead and put the banner under my avatar if you like, I just picked the top option and didn't really read the fine print.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

keenanSR said:


> Hi David, I just purchased the $65 subscription. Can I get those digests back now?
> 
> And actually, you can go ahead and put the banner under my avatar if you like, I just picked the top option and didn't really read the fine print.


Thanks for the support! I have also just adjusted the account to show the banner under your name. You really should have an Avatar.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Thanks for the support! I have also just adjusted the account to show the banner under your name. You really should have an Avatar.


Yes, I'll probably use the same one as I use over at AVS.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Thanks for the support! I have also just adjusted the account to show the banner under your name. You really should have an Avatar.


Except some of us turn off displaying avatars. Now that he has a banner, I will see it.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

sar840t2 said:


> Except some of us turn off displaying avatars. Now that he has a banner, I will see it.


Not sure what you mean as the Avatars still do not show up when someone has a banner under it.


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

For what it's worth, I also miss the daily digest emails. I used to scan them every morning, and would then click on the links to take me to the forum to view any of the topics that were of interest to me.  Without that daily email, I rarely remember to come to the forum web site to see what's new. I guess that shows since I just finally made it here today to investigate why the daily emails had stopped, and they have been stopped for almost a month. 

I'm surprised to hear that feature wasn't being used by many people. I use that feature for a number of different forums, and quite a few people use it on another forum site that I admin.

Anyway, no big deal. I just have to change my habits and try to remember to come to the web site to check on things occasionally.

Thanks...


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

pautler said:


> For what it's worth, I also miss the daily digest emails. I used to scan them every morning, and would then click on the links to take me to the forum to view any of the topics that were of interest to me. Without that daily email, I rarely remember to come to the forum web site to see what's new. I guess that shows since I just finally made it here today to investigate why the daily emails had stopped, and they have been stopped for almost a month.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear that feature wasn't being used by many people. I use that feature for a number of different forums, and quite a few people use it on another forum site that I admin.
> 
> ...


Yes, without those daily blasts I also eventually forget about even visiting the site. A couple of other sites I use to visit and post at have also dropped them and over a short period of time, I just stopped going to them anymore.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Not sure what you mean as the Avatars still do not show up when someone has a banner under it.


Sorry, I was just trying to be funny. You told him he needed an Avatar (in the context of the discussion I assumed that you were saying this this is an alternative way that people would recognize him as a supporter).

I countered that some people (myself included) turn off displaying of Avatars (they are annoying and sometimes stupid, thank you for enabling the ability to not display them), and since you have given him a banner, people will see it and know he is a supporter (which is fine, I was not complaining).


----------

